# Pap en ou klere



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Me and missus Impala or two and a Kudu.

Marius & Retha Terblanche


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Welkom terug.

Voorspoed vir die nuwe jaar...

Al amper in die helfte vd eerste maand!!!!!


Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie, heerlik dit daardie bekom jy weer terug. 

Me and my bow are 100 % at Baobab.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Update*

Bosman, gee asb net weer 'n update oor presiese datums en plekke


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hullo Bossie!

Welcome back and a wonderful new year for you and yours!:wink:

Please post the dates and game prices for us again.

For now, there will be 8 of us. 4x hunters & 4x non-hunters.

Good to have you back.

Craig


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Welkom terug Bossie
Laat maar weer asb die datum val dan werk ons daar aan. Baie voorspoed vir julle ook vir die jaar.
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Great, thanks, we are going to have a awesome hunt that weekend. And it is getting closer to realizing than we think. I for one can't wait.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Welkom terug Bossie
> Laat maar weer asb die datum val dan werk ons daar aan. Baie voorspoed vir julle ook vir die jaar.
> Groete
> Hendrik


Die naweek gaan wees van 7 tot 11 Augustus 2008. Hier is 'n link na een van die threads waarop ons dit bespreek het http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=586305


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is the moon phase for August 2008(7 to 11). I would have preferred it dark but it will do.

http://www.tutiempo.net/en/moon/phases_8_2008.htm


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

hoe lyk die pryse vir verblyf en vir die wild ?
watter plase ?
Willem


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

You okes better leave me a trophy Nyasa Wildebeest or my cat will be sleeping on a bowhunter rug!:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

This looks as if it's going to be a hunting week to remember!
Ons moet vir Frank n paar bottels Wit Blitz organise om hom warm te hou in daai koue plek as hy terug gaan.

Frank,

Get Nimrod-100 & Co to join us for the week.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> This looks as if it's going to be a hunting week to remember!
> Ons moet vir Frank n paar bottels Wit Blitz organise om hom warm te hou in daai koue plek as hy terug gaan.


Yipeee, Wit blitz for me please :darkbeer::darkbeer:
Ek verlang hierdie lekker droplet:tongue:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ek sit links voor
Gaan die vrouens ook saam?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> This looks as if it's going to be a hunting week to remember!
> Ons moet vir Frank n paar bottels Wit Blitz organise om hom warm te hou in daai koue plek as hy terug gaan.
> ...


It is going to be memorable. I for one can't wait.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mogodu said:


> Ek sit links voor
> Gaan die vrouens ook saam?
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


As hulle wil gaan, moet hulle kom. Jy gaan in elke geval met Heidi moet stoei vir die links voor sitplek:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowman africa said:


> hoe lyk die pryse vir verblyf en vir die wild ?
> watter plase ?
> Willem


Pryse gaan ek vir ons vas maak voor die einde van die week.

Ek stel voor dat ons almal op Baobab kamp en dan gebruik ons dit as 'n basis om van af te operate. Op Baobab is daar agt hides, op Boulders http://www.boulders-gr.co.za/ en Stonehaven http://www.cstonehaven.com/ is ek nie seker nie. 

Ek dink nie ek gaan jag nie, ek sal eerder op die plaas help die naweek met vervoer ens want dit gaan besig wees. Ek gaan in elke geval heelwat daar jag die jaar so dit gaan my nie te veel pla om nie daardie naweek te jag nie.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Bespreek asb vir my ook 'n sitplekkie.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Pryse gaan ek vir ons vas maak voor die einde van die week.
> 
> Ek stel voor dat ons almal op Baobab kamp en dan gebruik ons dit as 'n basis om van af te operate. Op Baobab is daar agt hides, op Boulders http://www.boulders-gr.co.za/ en Stonehaven http://www.cstonehaven.com/ is ek nie seker nie.
> 
> Ek dink nie ek gaan jag nie, ek sal eerder op die plaas help die naweek met vervoer ens want dit gaan besig wees. Ek gaan in elke geval heelwat daar jag die jaar so dit gaan my nie te veel pla om nie daardie naweek te jag nie.


Bossie, let me know if I can help you at this weekend by you work. For me it is not so important to hunt, I will more enjoy the convention.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

hi bossie. tel my in maar ek gaan nie jag nie. of ek sal maar sien. laat weet maar net waar ek kan help!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie, let me know if I can help you at this weekend by you work. For me it is not so important to hunt, I will more enjoy the convention.


Thanks Frank and Willie, but you guys must make use of the opportunity. I spend a lot of time on Baobab. The most important for me is to have every body happy. I want every body to have the most fun possible. It must be an bowhunting "orgy" if I may use that word. We will meet, talk, drink and eat bowhunting for four days nonstop in the presence of like minded people.

I have a feeling that we are going to talk more than we are going to hunt but that is what it is all going to be about. Late grate Busveld evenings and early awesome lowveld mornings. What more can there be to look forward to. It is going to be more than great, it is going to be awesome.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Ek raak baie gou verveeld in n skuiling. 
Ek sal ook liewers wil help om seker te maak dat dit vir almal n suksesvolle naweek is en dat die bier yskoud gehou word.
Ek sal tien teen een in die laat middag gaan sit om te sien of n ou 60" kudu bull nie dalk sy verskyning maak nie. n 19" bosbokkie sal ook wardeer word.

Laat weet maar wat jy wil he ons moet saam bring.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Ek raak baie gou verveeld in n skuiling.
> Ek sal ook liewers wil help om seker te maak dat dit vir almal n suksesvolle naweek is en dat die bier yskoud gehou word.
> ...


Dan my vriend is jy op die regte plek. Daar is baie 60" Kudu's op daardie plaas. Ek moet bieg, ek haat ook 'n hide, dis sieldodend vir my om daar te sit, maar ek wil ook nie saam 'n gids loop nie, so dit maak dit maar vir my soms moeilik.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*First Limpopo Bowhunting Convention(LBC)*

Bossie,
Please find out about ablusion facilities etc.I will sit maybe a morning or two but the hunting will not be priority.I want to meet our bowhunting friends,will Gerhard and Engee be there.
Philip


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Bosman, jy moet laat weet oor die besprekings en depositos en wat ook al asb.

Willem


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,

Is it possible that my friend from Swellendam stay also with us at Baobab ?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek het solank die pryslys. Ek en die eienaar het gister gepraat daar is nog so 'n paar dinge waar oor ons moet gesels. Maar kyk solank hierna. 

Impala: Ram R750.00 Eve R500.00

Kudu: Bull R5500.00 Cow R2200.00

Wildebeest: Bull R2800.00 Cow R2200.00

Nyala: Bull R10000.00 Eve R6000.00

Warthog: Bear R500.00 Sow R500.00

Bushpig: Bear R550.00 Sow R550.00

Waterbuck: Bull R7000.00 cow R5000.00

Zebra: Stallion R6000.00 Mare R55000.000

Bushbuck: Ram R3000.00 Eve R3000.00

Sable: Bull R45000.00

Steenbuck: Ram R1000.00 Eve R1000.00

Duiker: Ram R800.00 Eve R800.00

Guinea-fowl: R50.00


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie,
> 
> Is it possible that my friend from Swellendam stay also with us at Baobab ?


He is most welcome.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Pryse lyk glad nie sleg nie. Paar rooibokke en dalk 'n koedoe vir my asb.
Hoe lyk die verblyf ? (Tente, bungalows, eie tent ?)

Willem


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bowman africa said:


> Pryse lyk glad nie sleg nie. Paar rooibokke en dalk 'n koedoe vir my asb.
> Hoe lyk die verblyf ? (Tente, bungalows, eie tent ?)
> 
> Willem


Willem, dit is nog waaroor ek en Pieter wil gesels. Daar is 'n lodge maar die kan net 12 mense akomodeer. Die meeste van die kamers is dubbel so jy gaan saam met iemand moet lepel le.

Die ander opsie is kamp. Daar is 'n kamp terein op Baobab met ablusie fasiliteite daar is net nie krag nie, maar dit is nie die einde van die wereld vir my nie. 

Soos ek se ek is nog besig met Pieter hieroor.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Ha ha !!! Die lepel le is reg, solank sy oulik is !:zip:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

bowman africa said:


> Ha ha !!! Die lepel le is reg, solank sy oulik is !:zip:


en deel van die pakket is.:zip:


----------

